# golfcart not wanting to charge



## 7 point (May 6, 2012)

I have A 48volt clubcar when I plug the charge in it will run for about A min then cuts off the batterys are not to low but there not full eather  what would couse this?


----------



## Slug-Gunner (May 6, 2012)

Check the 'battery voltage' across the FULL BANK of batteries and let us know what it is.  Some 'automatic' chargers WON'T COMPLETE/START a 'charge cycle' if the 'load voltage' is below a certain voltage (usually about 1/2 the normal voltage). My 'automatic' chargers also STOP THE CHARGE CYCLE if it detects an OPEN or SHORTED battery cell.  

I would suggest separating all of the batteries and clean each terminal connection FIRST. While doing this, you might want to MEASURE EACH ONE INDIVIDUALLY..... this might show one battery as being extremely low compared to the other ones.  This is usually a sign that that battery has either an OPEN or SHORTED cell in it.

Does your golf cart use 12v or 6v batteries in its banks?  How old are the batteries?  If over 5 yrs old, they might be ready for replacement.


----------



## buckmanmike (May 7, 2012)

Probably the OBC. On board computer. On club car golf carts the OBC controls the charger, on other models, the charger reads the charge to the batteries. Only reason CC does this is so you cannot drive away with charger connected. 
  Slug is right though about low voltage, but you stated batteries were not totally discharged. Check voltage. If battery pack is at 48v it is discharged/dead.
  Go to buggiesgonewild.com for lots of info.


----------



## 7 point (May 8, 2012)

I checked the voltage its got 50 volts before the charge my charger has A bypass switch that bypasses the OBC and it wont work eather way Im stating to think my charger is going bad I got it to work yesterday but this is 2 times its done this.


----------



## rjcruiser (May 8, 2012)

Does your charger have a little reset button at the bottom right of the front of the charger?  Mine has been known to trip every once in a while and I just hit the button to reset it.


----------



## southernman13 (May 11, 2012)

*Charger*

You may have a bad battery, you need to check each battery voltage separate with a load on it. It will read full charge but will only run a very short time. One bad battery will kill the whole pack


----------



## buckmanmike (May 11, 2012)

Find another club car cart and see if your charger works on it, and visa versa.


----------



## Slug-Gunner (May 12, 2012)

*Check batteries first!!!!*



southernman13 said:


> You may have a bad battery, you need to check each battery voltage separate with a load on it. It will read full charge but will only run a very short time. One bad battery will kill the whole pack






			
				Slug-Gunner said:
			
		

> I would suggest separating all of the batteries and clean each terminal connection FIRST. While doing this, you might want to MEASURE EACH ONE INDIVIDUALLY..... this might show one battery as being extremely low compared to the other ones. This is usually a sign that that battery has either an OPEN or SHORTED cell in it.



You can shorten your troubleshooting time by doing the above FIRST!  Cleaning the battery terminals is PROBABLY NEEDED ANYWAY.  You can possibly rent a 'Battery Load Tester' thru an auto parts store 'tool loaner program' by leaving a 'deposit' for the tool.  CHECK EACH BATTERY INDIVIDUALLY.  

Also, check the electrolyte level in EACH BATTERY too.  Use only DISTILLED WATER to top each battery off.  A battery that's level is BELOW the plates will cause 'sulfate buildup' on the plates and cause AN 'OPEN CELL' CONDITION eventually.  A battery will also 'sulfate' if it has been left standing for a long time without being used frequently or experienced  infrequent 'charge/discharge' cycles.  Some newer automatic type chargers also have a DESULFINATE capability, which will help extend battery life.... or you can purchase a DESULFINATOR separately to connect across the battery charger cable connections.  A DESULFINATOR works by applying a 'high frequency square wave' signal across the battery plates and helps 'break down' the SULFATE DEPOSITS on the plates.  This then allows the battery to be RESTORED to a higher charge capacity again and also increases the 'life' of the battery too.


----------



## 7 point (May 18, 2012)

Thanks for all the advise I will have to find someone with A clubcar and try my charger on theres .


----------



## mossyhorn (Jul 10, 2012)

Your capacitor inside charger might be trying to go out on you


----------

